# Hunnic Influence??



## svalbard (Jun 20, 2016)

Caitlin Green: Were there Huns in Anglo-Saxon England? Some thoughts on Bede, Priscus & Attila


----------



## Dave (Jun 20, 2016)

Is Bede not buried in Durham Cathedral? I may be wrong. However, you do know that with a sample of his yDNA it would be very simple to tell his ethnicity.

Edit: https://www.durhamworldheritagesite.com/history/*bede*


> The Venerable _Bede's_ bones have been in Durham Cathedral since 1022. They were brought from Jarrow by a monk called Alfred


----------



## svalbard (Jun 20, 2016)

Professor Green is not saying that Bede was a Hun. He may have alluded to them in his History.


----------

